# Detailingworld™ Review- RaceGlaze Black Label Wax



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

The Product: RaceGlaze Black Label Concours wax- a sample that was generously provided by DW member suds :thumb:--Thanks again bud 
Suds sent this out in early spring, and I did get a chance to use it on a beauty that needed a spring cleaning.

For those of you who do not immediately know what wax this is, it is (or was) the flagship wax for UK's company RaceGlaze. This is sold in a Silver Billet pot, which comes with a certificate for a refill. Very choice and exclusive wax, boasting extreme wet looks and gloss, the whole package.



Nice little double walled container sent from suds- he described the scent as Butterscotch, but i felt it had more of a lite coconut or tropical scent paired with a strong aroma of wax, almost like that crayon smell. I noticed RaceGlaze waxes all tend to have that "wax" aroma to them.



I had stored it in the fridge, as recommended, and it was very oily and soft. Crumbly texture at first, but the pot formed up as i began swiping. Even the bits of wax were easily broken down and spread over the paint at great distance.

What RaceGlaze says:
Black Label Concours Wax - Features

Race Glaze Signature Black Label Concours Car Wax is a truly premium hand crafted fine Carnauba wax for the true connoisseur. There is no doubt this is a very special product which will be appreciated by the cognoscenti.

Developed in spring 2010, this wax is winning admirers worldwide, not only for its stunning packaging but also its performance. Unlike many other waxes, it does feel that you are leaving protection behind, even as you buff off.

Some of the UK's leading professional detailers now offer Black Label to their clients for an additional premium - companies like Supercar Detailing, The Ultimate Shine, Perfection Detailing, Polished Bliss and others.

Black Label Concours Wax - Description

Black Labels' unmistakeable padded black box reveals a handsome and weighty solid billet aluminium jar, bespoke manufactured for their flagship product. Feel the weight and its luxurious silken anodised finish - it really does feel the part.

Turn the masculine lid, reminiscent of a Ferrari filler cap, to reveal 300ml of smooth, white Grade-1 refined Carnauba and oil rich soft wax. With over 66% Carnauba content by volume, compare its technical spec, which is silicone-free too, with other waxes costing hundreds or even thousands of pounds more.

Each jar, which is refillable by Race Glaze at £200, should coat 40-50 cars with a deeply reflective, nourishing and warm glow, leaving it looking literally wet to the touch. Its protective capability, tight water beading and longevity are assured. Its careful formulation allows a huge proportion of a car to be waxed before effortless buffing off without residues. Its ease of use and results will leave you stunned.

Each jar carries a watermarked Certificate of Authenticity, your guarantee of the finest ingredients skilfully blended and poured by hand in limited quantities.

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/race-glaze/race-glaze-black-label-concours-carnauba-car-wax/

The Method:
Here are a couple before shots of the test car-- a 1964 Chevy Malibu/Chevelle SS after winter hibernation in the garage. 





As mentioned above, the wax was relatively soft and oily, very easily hopped onto the applicator. Spread extremely well ( i think the oils helped) using a swipe or two for every large panel. I left it to cure for about 7-10 minutes and removal was very easy. I agree with the manufacturer that it definately leaves a outstanding finish that you can "feel" to the touch--Very slick. :argie:

Here are some finished shots after washing and prepping the paint, going over it with RaceGlaze Pre-wax Cleaner first. :thumb:







Roof (2 reflection shots from different angles)


Here is a Before/After shot (you can see the layer of dust on the car with owner JR inside!)


and a side shot


Price:

Our Price:	£285.00 (inc VAT) With refills at £200 after purchase

Would I use this again?:
Yes, I will use this again, hopefully on cars that make their weekly or monthly appearances at shows. Ideal wax for spring and summer and really left stunning results. Absolutely effortless to use and spread for miles. Was easily removed and wonderful scent. I will use this sample until the last drop and am considering making a purchase from Raceglaze in the future.

My Verdict:
Absolutely awesome wax. I own and use A LOT of waxes, and this one delivers. I would reserve it for the appropriate vehicles (antiques, show cars or super cars) and customers who want the best for their pride and joy. The only drawback is that looming pricetag, which scares off a large percentage of detailers, whether enthusiast or pro. With that being said, this is a fantastic product and look forward to using it again. The reflections on the black paint were pretty insane, and I literally can't find a fault in any category from application, removal, looks, feel, etc.

Anything I would Change:
I think it is what it is and you would get what you pay for, but maybe having RaceGlaze offer this product in a smaller scale (limited 100ml or 50ml runs) would get it into the hands of other detailers so they may experience this waxing pleasure.

Cheers and thanks for looking! :thumb:

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

